# Anyone Willing to Resume Critique?



## WilloKeays (Jun 3, 2012)

Are there any hiring managers out there willing to review my resume and let me know if I'd be a viable candidate for your company?  I've started to see the "thank you but we hired someone else" letters in my email - and these companies are not able to state specifically why.  I imagine my lack of experience in coding is reason #1 - but I'd like to know if there is anything else that might red-flag me as "unhireable".  

Please feel free to send me a private message - and I can send you my short and long resumes.  Any help would be deeply appreciated.  

Thanks so much!


----------



## sharper (Jun 6, 2012)

I am the business office manager for a Cardiology group in Texas.  I would be happy to look at your resume.  Just email to sharper@civadallas.com

Susan


----------



## fwhitworth (Jun 6, 2012)

I am an HIM Manager for a Critical Assess facility in California.  I would be happy to look at your resume and give you feedback.  Please send to fwhitworth@coalingahospital.com
Please be sure to let me know what positions you have applied for and just exactly what type of position you are looking for, that will help me with the feed back.
Thanks
freddie


----------



## WilloKeays (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you to everyone who responded both here and in Private message.  I'm working with an Career Counselor at the college I just graduated from and am making some changes to my resume.  I'll have it sent out for critiques this weekend.  I really do appreciate the help!


----------



## ossierand (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello, are you willing to help me critique my resume, I have a lot of experience and education but somehow I think my resume is not that great any help with it"? I am looking for remote coding positions. 
can you let me know and I can send you my resume if don't mind 
thanks


----------

